# Port Washington WMA?



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone ever hunt *Point Washington * WMA? It's 5 minutes from the house and my neighbors, upon seeing my lack of success on my land the last two weeks, keep telling me I need to go down there at sunset and hunt. I picked up the WMA permit and may give it a shot, although I hate walking in cold to an area I know nothing about. 

Any info would be much appreciated. 

Thanks-

Clay


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Down the road from me too and never been there. I have been looking for a private lease around there if you know of any.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Small, spooky deer but lots of them.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Is Port Washington the same as Point Washington in southern Walton County? or is there another place I don't know about?


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Garbo said:


> Is Port Washington the same as Point Washington in southern Walton County? or is there another place I don't know about?


OOPS! Same place, typo on my behalf. Thanks for catching that


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

It's cool. I wasn't correcting you, just wanted to know if there was another WMA somewhere I didn't know about. 

I have thought about hunting Point Washington WMA as well, but if your over that way anyway, just go up 79 to Pine Log WMA and there is some really good Deer Hunting up there and it's not far from Point Washington at all. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Garbo said:


> It's cool. I wasn't correcting you, just wanted to know if there was another WMA somewhere I didn't know about.
> 
> I have thought about hunting Point Washington WMA as well, but if your over that way anyway, just go up 79 to Pine Log WMA and there is some really good Deer Hunting up there and it's not far from Point Washington at all.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Thanks for the tip, I'll try both places out


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you head to pt Washington, try to find areas closer to the homes on the sw side of the area. We spent a week there cutting 30-40 foot wide shooting lanes, err fire breaks about 10 days ago. There were deer tracks over our mulch lines 2 hours after we cut them. Midday movement and lots of it.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> If you head to pt Washington, try to find areas closer to the homes on the sw side of the area. We spent a week there cutting 30-40 foot wide shooting lanes, err fire breaks about 10 days ago. There were deer tracks over our mulch lines 2 hours after we cut them. Midday movement and lots of it.


Thanks man, I will head toward Grayton and Blue Mt areas, sounds like that is where you where. This is my first time hunting public lands in FL, I have my WMA permit, deer permit and hunting license, is there anything else I'm missing? You can take a doe in there too during Anterless season, correct? 

Thanks Again,

Clay


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Clay,

I don't think there is an antlerless deer season on most state/public land outside of the first round of archery season. I know there isn't on Blackwater. I just read Pt Wash and didn't see one there either.

http://myfwc.com/docs/Brochures/10-11_PointWashington.pdf


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont believe you can take does during antlerless season on WMA's. The FL regs dont apply to them. Better safe than sorry. I wish they did though!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

nope doe week on my private lease only not on WMA's.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> Clay,
> 
> I don't think there is an antlerless deer season on most state/public land outside of the first round of archery season. I know there isn't on Blackwater. I just read Pt Wash and didn't see one there either.
> 
> http://myfwc.com/docs/Brochures/10-11_PointWashington.pdf



Well that's good to know, with the link to the Pt. Wash area, are you talking about area #28, where ya cut shooting lanes? 
Thanks Joe


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it was over that way. I really can't remember, we cut about 5 miles that week and it all kind of blurred together. 
I'll double check the maps on Monday but if you hunt there before, just ask a park ranger or volunteer where the new fire breaks are and you should be good to go. 
Please report back, I've been thinking about heading that way since it's closer to my house than the upper half of Blackwater.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Im looking to go tomorrow with the mrs. (Dammit!) Ill post if I go. (i mean we!)


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for checking the maps Joe, I'm not sure when I'll go, but I'll report back afterwards. Good luck Mojo, you have a place picked out or are ya gonna still hunt and hope to kick something out?


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Going on what Joe said, Ill hunt that southwest area which I think is off #28. Im looking to hunt that afternoon cause Im at firestation today. Weather seems right too. Let me know if you go out there maybe we can meet up


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are going in the pm, double check with someone there about location and scout it first if you have time.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

will do. thanks. let me ask you thisw. what road should ienter on to ask someone about that location?


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

This one was killed a few days ago. Near 395 South. Good Luck.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice deer!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Correction: the work was done along 283 not 83. I had to ask the guy who was running the mower. 
As far as finding someone, I'm not real sure. Someone pointed my operator in the right direction and met him there everyday. 
Call 850 267 8325 and that'll get you someone. I don't know if they'll be helpful but it's a shot. 
Like I said, I'll have more info Monday.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

no biggie. i can figure it out. 283 is good enough for me. thanx again


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

mrmojo2136 said:


> Going on what Joe said, Ill hunt that southwest area which I think is off #28. Im looking to hunt that afternoon cause Im at firestation today. Weather seems right too. Let me know if you go out there maybe we can meet up



I'm going to hunt the AM on my property up 81, refill feeders and check the hog trap, but will make it into the woods in the afternoon. Based off what Joe said, and until we get more info on the cleared areas, maybe one of us could take the west side of 283 and the other take the east, around the two opposing designated entrances on the map of the WMA??? I'm game for anything though, off work for another week and just pumped to be in the woods :thumbup:


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

ok. im good with any side being i dont know that area. Ill have my phone with me and access the forum on it. theres a slight chance i may get overtime tomorrow, but will cross that bridge if it comes. otherwise Ill let you know and please do the same. good luck on your land tomorrow. I like hog meat too. lol


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Joe, if you decide to go and want someone to help drag your deer out, give me a call. I'm in GB and didn't realize that was closer than BW. Gonna try to hunt a good bit next week if I can.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll be up at Blackwater all day Tuesday, Jeff. 
Going to check some of those spots I sent you to see what's doing. 
I'm thinking about point Washington toward the end of the month. Hopeful the rut will have them moving. I haven't seen enough of that place to sit still that long with confidence.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats how I am too. Never been there



JoeZ said:


> I'll be up at Blackwater all day Tuesday, Jeff.
> Going to check some of those spots I sent you to see what's doing.
> I'm thinking about point Washington toward the end of the month. Hopeful the rut will have them moving. I haven't seen enough of that place to sit still that long with confidence.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

*Plan?*

Mojo,

I'm gonna go in around 2 as well, I sent ya PM - If ya want to meet up, with 3 folks we could work out a game plan.... Let me know what you're thinking, I'm game for anything... I KNOW tons of deer are on 98 by dusk, and instead of going exploring, we may see more deer staying by 98....


----------



## kapow (Dec 26, 2010)

Watch the quota permit dates when hunting on Pt Washington. They come in and go out at certain times, in between its a free for all out there. 

MAKE SURE YOU ARE COMPLETELY LEGAL OUT THERE the FWC officers patrol the area frequently


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

kapow said:


> Watch the quota permit dates when hunting on Pt Washington. They come in and go out at certain times, in between its a free for all out there.
> 
> *MAKE SURE YOU ARE COMPLETELY LEGAL OUT THERE the FWC officers patrol the area frequently*


Ain't that the truth...Andy (mrmojo) his wife and I all met up there today and were greeted by a FWC officer upon exiting the woods. We were all legal, so no problems....promising area to hunt, kicked out a deer walking in and sign everywhere- The FWC guy said there are BIG bucks in there...so, we shall see-


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Here we go. I was way off.

The road at the top (south of East Pt. Washington Road) had the most sign and sightings but they all have evidence of deer. 

That place really needs some thinning of the herd.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The zip attachment is a KMZ file for Google Earth. Unzip it, drop it on the desktop and double click. It'll open in GE and take you there.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Joe, Andy (Mr. Mojo) and I are on our way there, really appreciate the info! I'm very excited about this area, it's not overly hunted and the FWC man swears there are BIG bucks in there....


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

*0-2*

Well, Andy (Mr. Mojo) and I were in this area ALL day and didn't see a darn thing....sign EVERYWHERE, but no deer.......Joe, we found the clearings by Pt. Washing Rd and it was like a fricking deer highway. I wasn't too keen on being so close to the houses, so we're gonna try the other lanes later this week. Thank you so much for the detailed maps. A good day in the woods with a new buddy, thanks to PFF, and lot's of possibilities in this area...absolutely ZERO pressure on the deer...most folks are just back there walking dogs and messing around. We covered 4-5 miles and didn't see another hunter....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome. I'm glad y'all were able to get up and check it out. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I got to see my first buck today....sadly, it was as I was stalk hunting and jumped a 6 or possibly a small 8 point, at about 5 yards. I had my A-bolt .270 and wished I had my 870 with 00 buck.... Mr. Deer was in the THICKEST of the thick, near the edge of a swamp north of the South Walton Sheriff's Sub Station. Next time I'll bring the right tool for the job....besides that, heard no shots all afternoon but found some really good spots and lots of sign...


----------

